Ask HN: What would you vote for on a blockchain-based e-vote? - feel_the_need
======
feel_the_need
I am currently participating in a blockchain hackathon. Our group has pivoted
away from doing a government-based blockchain e-vote system because of proof
of identity / voter fraud problems. We are considering doing a lottery system
based on voter turnout.

I would really appreciate if you let me know more about your opinions on why /
why not voting should be done on blockchain.
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfTpjHU_weirIWMMLyc...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfTpjHU_weirIWMMLycnDEHWzv6untiQVPnHcMuFE5WI6PL7Q/viewform?usp=sf_link)

------
dozzie
Blockchain is a bad fit for voting. Cryptographers have thought about
electronic voting for a long time already, and the requirements look nothing
like what blockchain provides.

